# Where white man went wrong....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Too good NOT to share.









Click to enlarge.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ain't it the truth!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh what a life that would be!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone have a time machine handy ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

that is too funny Chris, and if we could only go back to those times


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Chris,

I am amazed at how we goofed up a good thing in such a short time....just think 200 years ago was not that long ago.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Right on!!! Although I just finished doing that over the past week. Now back to the grind!

Chris C.


----------

